# Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung



## badesalz (27 Juli 2004)

Hallo,
ich brauche bitte einen Rat.
Ich habe heute einen Brief von der Intrum Justitia Inkasso bekommen.
Darin wird gemahnt eine Rechnung vom 19.02.2001 und 18.11.2003
in Höhe von 2,63 plus Mahnkosten zusammen 6,86.
Firma NexNet sei der Auftraggeber.
Berufen sich auf Para. 286 ff. BGB.
Angeblich für Call by Call.
Benutze immer eine Firewall und andere sichere Mittel zur Verhinderung dieser Nutzer.
Ich ahne da Betrug.
Wie gehe ich weiter vor.
Schriftlich? Welche Formulierungen?
Gibt es irgendwo Vorlagen dafür.
Vielen Dank für Eure Mühe und Hilfe im voraus.
Gruß
Foly


----------



## KatzenHai (27 Juli 2004)

Folgende Schritte haben sich als tauglich erwiesen:
1. Don't Panic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2. Den Erste-Hilfe-Kasten zu Rate nehmen - einfach auf die blaue Schrift links klicken.
3. Hier in der Suchfunktion (oben mittig im Fenster) die Grundinfos des Falls eingeben (Abrechnende Firma, betr. Nummer).
4. Bei den Ergebnissen weiterlesen.
5. Unter Beachtung der Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) weitere Fragen etc. hier posten.
Bitte darauf achten, dass nicht für jeden neuen Fall ein neuer Thread geöffnet werden muss - Anschlusspostings an vergleichbare Themen sind für alle übersichtlicher und damit sinnvoller.
:schreiben:


----------



## SnoopyDog (27 Juli 2004)

Irgendwie sieht mir diese Masche nach "Kleinvieh macht auch Mist" aus. Bei den großen Beträgen sind sie es ja schon gewohnt, daß die Angeschriebenen Rechtshilfe suchen, aber bei solch kleinen Beträgen wird wohl kaum jemand diesen Streß auf sich nehmen. Wenn man nun noch an eine möglichst hohe Anzahl von Haushalten ein solches Schreiben sendet, kommt bestimmt einiges zusammen.

Die Namen NexNet in Kombination Intrum Justitia Inkasso sind ja hinlänglich bekannt.

Aber vielleicht irre ich mich ja auch  :lol:

Edit: Siehe auch hier http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6685

Klingt ziemlich ähnlich


----------



## badesalz (27 Juli 2004)

*Badesalz*

Hallo,
ich galube wirklich die versuchen es mit kleinen Beträgen.
1000 Briefe a 6 Euro!
Das Einschreiben mit Rückantwort kostet fas so viel.
Weiter Stress mit Anwaltskosten oder lieber 6 erpresste Euro?
Welcher Briefvorlage hat den wirklich geholfen um Ruhe zu haben.
Bitte diese doch mal posten. Nur Links auf irgend welche Musterbriefe geben einen nicht gerade die Sicherheit den richtigen Weg zu nehmen.
Anbei ein Entwurf.
Bitte um Verbesserungs Vorschläge und gleiche Erfahrungen zum Verlauf dieser Storry.

Danke und Gruß
Foly

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

die von Ihnen mit Rechnung / Mahnung vom _23.07.2004 geforderten Verbindungsentgelte, entstanden am 19.12.02 und 18.11.03, in Höhe von insgesamt 6,86 , gehen nicht auf ein bewusstes und gewolltes Anwählen der Verbindung zurück. 
Ich besitze nachweißlich seid den oben genannten Daten einen Festvertrag mit einem bekannten Internet Anbieter. Die Einwahl erfolgt über eine  bestimmte Rufnummer von einem Internet Anbieter.  . 
Möglicherweise hat das Anklicken einer Seite diese Verbindung getrennt und eine neue Verbindung aufgebaut. Das erfolgte aber dann ohne mein Wissen und Wollen. Somit liegt von meiner Seite keine Willenserklärung zum Vertrags-schluss vor. 
Sollte es zu einem Gerichtstermin kommen werden ich meinen Anbieter dort vorlegen.

Ich bin daher nicht bereit, den geforderten Betrag zu bezahlen und Widerspreche hiermit Ihrer Mahnung.
Ich fordere Sie hiermit zum Forderungsverzicht auf.

Hilfsweise fechte ich die geschlossenen Verträge wegen arglistiger Täuschung an. Daneben widerrufe ich die geschlossenen Verträge nach den maßgeblichen Vorschriften über Fernabsatzverträge. Höchst hilfsweise erkläre ich die Anfechtung wegen eines Irrtums über den Inhalt der abgegebenen Willenserklärungen.
- 
Ich fordere Sie auf mir unverzüglich einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis über die streitigen Verbindungen und die vollständigen Namen und die Anschriften der Betreiber der entsprechenden Rufnummern zukommen zu lassen. 
Nachweislich auch die Uhrzeiten der Verbindung.
Es wird insoweit auch verweisen auf die Entscheidung des Landgerichtes Nürnberg in Sachen 11 S 8162/02. Das Gericht stellt zutreffend fest, dass der Anbieter das Zustandekommen des Vertrages und insbesondere die Höhe des vereinbarten Entgeltes beweisen muss. nach den maßgeblichen Vorschriften über Fernabsatzverträge

Ferner verlange ich zur Beweissführung eine Angabe meiner IP - Nummer. Auch diese kann ich Ihnen vor Gericht durch den Festvertrag mit meinem Internet Anbieter nachweisen.
MFG


----------



## Counselor (28 Juli 2004)

badesalz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich ahne da Betrug.


Die Mahnungen sind nach Rechtsauffassung der Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Berlin weder Betrug noch Nötigung.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=66599#66599
Du hast bereits einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis angefordert. Diesen solltest du mit dem Systemlog deines Rechners abgleichen. So kannst du feststellen, ob du überhaupt zu dieser Zeit (ggfs auch unwissentlich) Online warst. Oder handelt es sich um Sprachtelefonie (wie deine Angabe Call-by-Call nahelegt)?


----------



## KatzenHai (28 Juli 2004)

*Re: Badesalz*



			
				badesalz schrieb:
			
		

> Welcher Briefvorlage hat den wirklich geholfen um Ruhe zu haben.
> Bitte diese doch mal posten. Nur Links auf irgend welche Musterbriefe geben einen nicht gerade die Sicherheit den richtigen Weg zu nehmen.
> Anbei ein Entwurf.
> Bitte um Verbesserungs Vorschläge und gleiche Erfahrungen zum Verlauf dieser Storry.



Sorry, diese Wünsche werden hier nicht erfüllt. So viel Eigenleistung musst du erbringen. Bist du herzu zu bequem (was vollkommen ok wäre), nimm dir einen (rechtlichen) Vertreter, der das übernimmt.

:stumm:


----------



## Yannick (23 Mai 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

hab heute auch nen brief gekriegt mit rechnung von 186,23 euro.
Darin steht das ich nicht auf ihr letztes schreiben nicht reagiert habe, obwohl ich kein anderes schreiben von denen bekommen habe.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Juli 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

Auch ich habe jetzt schon das 2. Mal Post von der sogen. Firma "Instrum Justitia" bekommen. 
Ich reagiere gar nicht darauf, weil ich da auch Internet-Betrug und Abzocke vermute.
Ist das die richtige Handlungsweise?


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juli 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

auch ich habe einen Brief von genannter Firma erhalten. Sie wollen knapp 120 Euro von mir.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 August 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

hallo hier chris
mir ist heute ein brief von intrum justitia in den briefkasten geflattert.
gesamtforderung 211,53 EUR,scheinbar versucht man es jetzt mit großen beträgen.die scheinbar keine ahnung das der euro falschgeld ist,so sagt man jedenfalls.
ich zahle nichts oder???????
hat jemand ahnung mit der bannte,bitte um einen rat,vielen dank im vorraus!!!!




mfg.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 August 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

mein mann hat von denen einen brief erhalten mit dem inhalt

das sie die vertretung übernommen hätten von einer bank und er raten zahlen sollte 
tatsache ist aber das er dort keinen kontakt hatte noch wir von der bank eine mitteilung erhalten haben das diese  "intrum Justitia"  die vertretung übernommen hätten

weiteres wird weder ein betrag genannt den er offen sein sollte auch nicht in welcher form die ratenzahlung statt finden sollte 

finde dieses schreiben recht heftig!!!
Bitte um Hilfe

lg daniela


----------



## Sevenofnine (17 August 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

Hallo habe nun auch schon 2 Mahnungen hinter mir habe mich im januar 2005 bei winwin Regiestriert und am 09.2006 die Kündigung geschrieben zum  31.1.07 die Kündigung wurde auch Bestätigt von WINWIN und nach 2 Jahren bekomme ich eine Forderung von Intrum Justitia aus einen Dienstleistungsvertrag vom 05.09.2007 zu diesen zeitpunkt bestand garkein vertrag mehr leider habe ich diese Email nicht mehr nach 2 Jahren wer bewart schon lange Email auf ich nicht hat Jemand änliche erfahrung gemacht warte jetzt auf das Gericht

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 17:46:29 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 17:45:02 ----------

Der Betrag ist 109,- Euro


----------



## Unregistriert (19 August 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

Hallo Leute,

vor zwei Wochen hab ich dreizehn (!) Briefe von Intrum Justitia erhalten. Hab zwei davon geöffnet um zu sehen, ob überall der gleiche Müll drinsteht. Einer war eine Forderung von einer angeblichen Weinbestellung im Betrag von ca. Fr. 400.--, Der andere Brief war irgendein Fantasie-Pfänd-Verlustschein....Ich hab von beiden Firmen noch nie was gehört, geschweige denn irgendwas bestellt. Hab dann die elf verbliebenen Brief mit Auskleber *refüsiert/Annahme verweigert* zurückgeschickt und hoffe inständig, dass die Betrügerfirma das Porto für jeden einzelnen Brief bezahlen muss. Ich hab unterdessen nichts mehr von I.J. gehört.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 September 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

Ich habe sowas auch erhalten bei mir iste es aber höher..
bei mir ist es mittlerweile mit mahnung und das alles auf 150,40€
am anfang waren es 60,00€
für nix und wieder nix..ich habe nix gemacht das einzigste ist mich bei goolive mal wo angemaldet um goocoins zu erhalten... und das sehe ich nicht ein!!!
bei intresse  über [ *.* ] melden!


----------



## Unregistriert (9 September 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

Mein Partner bekommt seit fast einem Jahr monatlich oder alle zwei Monate einen Brief von diesem Inkasso-Büro, in denen sie eine Forderung über 176€ geltend machen wollen. Das seltsame ist nicht nur, dass es diese offene Forderung nicht gibt, sondern auch, dass der (angebliche) Forderungsbetrag seit dieser Zeit IMMER der selbe geblieben ist. Mein Partner ignoriert diese Briefe vollkommen und regaiert gar nicht. Ich hingegen vermute zwar auch Betrug, bin aber dennoch bei jedem Brief immer etwas beunruhigt. Sie drohen zwar seit fast einem Jahr damit, weitere Maßnahmen einzuleiten, jedoch passiert nichts, sie schlagen noch nicht einmmal irgendwelche Mahngebühren auf oder etwaiges.
Wahrscheinlich werden wir folgende Briefe ebenfalls ignorieren oder, wie in einem älteren Beitrag beschrieben, die Briefe mit dem Vermerk "Annahme verweigert" zurücksenden. 
Falls jemand jedoch einen anderen Tipp hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## playhouse (12 September 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

Hallo,
Ich habe heute morgen, einen unschönen Brief von intrum justitia bekommen, als betreff steht:
Foderung: Vollstreckungsbescheid ............. vom 20.02.2003
Gesamtfoderung beträgt 327,52 euro
Und jetzt ratet mal von wem das kommt, es soll von TALKLINE kommen, aber da ich noch nie ein vertrag bei talkline hatte, kann das nicht sein...
ich habe talkline angerufen, die haben mir versichert das es unter meinem namen kein vertrag gibt, und ausserdem ein inkassobrief von talkline sieht da ganz anders aus......

was soll ich jetzt machen?


----------



## christianmicha (13 September 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*



playhouse schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe heute morgen, einen unschönen Brief von intrum justitia bekommen, als betreff steht:
> Foderung: Vollstreckungsbescheid ............. vom 20.02.2003
> Gesamtfoderung beträgt 327,52 euro....
> was soll ich jetzt machen?



Talkline hatte 2002/2003 einige Dialer im Angebot, z.B. die von TeleTeamWork; Intrum/Axm**** waren, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, auch mit im Gespräch. Vielleicht brauchen die mal wieder Geld?
Bleib ruhig und lies mal hier im Forum, brauchst nur mit Suchworten nach Beiträgen aus diesen Jahren zu suchen, wirst staunen!


----------



## Marco (13 September 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*



playhouse schrieb:


> Foderung: Vollstreckungsbescheid ............. vom 20.02.2003
> 
> was soll ich jetzt machen?



Das was man immer mit verjährten Forderungen macht - ignorieren.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Teleton (14 September 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

Die glauben einen Vollstreckungsbescheid gegen Dich zu haben, das sollte man schon klären sonst steht möglicherweise der Gerichtsvollzieher vor der Tür. Wenn ein Vollstreckungsbescheid in der Welt ist verjährt erstmal nix mehr.

Entweder eine Personenverwechslung oder da ist Dir 2003 was durchgerutscht. Fordere mal eine Kopie des Vollstreckungsbescheides an.


----------



## christianmicha (15 September 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*



christianmicha schrieb:


> Talkline hatte 2002/2003 einige Dialer im Angebot, z.B. die von TeleTeamWork; Intrum/Axm**** waren, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, auch mit im Gespräch. Vielleicht brauchen die mal wieder Geld?
> Bleib ruhig und lies mal hier im Forum, brauchst nur mit Suchworten nach Beiträgen aus diesen Jahren zu suchen, wirst staunen!



Entschuldigung!
Ich hatte übersehen, dass das Forum von Intrum gesponsert wird...


----------



## Teleton (15 September 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*



christianmicha schrieb:


> Entschuldigung!
> Ich hatte übersehen, dass das Forum von Intrum gesponsert wird...


Welche Laus ist Dir über die Leber gelaufen?

Klar, Talkline/Intrum aus 2003 spricht sehr für eine Dialersache. Dazu passt auch dass kein Vertrag bei Talkline selbst zu finden ist, die Sachen wurden ja über die Tochtergesellschaft Talkline ID als Beträge anderer Anbieter über die Telefonrechnung abgerechnet und dann an Intrum abgetreten. Die Talkline ID hatte u.a. die TTW, Q1, Knödel und massig Crosskirkdialerbetreiber unter ihren Kunden. Die Forderungen wurden damals auch in grösserem Umfang erst im gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren und dann im Klageverfahren geltend gemacht. Etwa 3/4 aller veröffentlichten Dialerurteile dürften TL/Intrum-Fälle betreffen.

Daher ist es auch ohne weiteres möglich, dass -wie von der Gegenseite behauptet- tatsächlich ein Vollstreckungsbescheid in der Welt ist, der z.B. durch Niederlegung oder an eine alte Adresse zugestellt wurde. Oder eine Personenverwechslung liegt vor. Das alles sollte auf jeden Fall geprüft werden, der bei Aboabzockern gute Ratschlag "Stillhalten" taugt hier nicht. Sonst steht tatsächlich der Gerichtsvollzieher vor der Tür, da aus einem rechtskräftigen Vollstreckungsbescheid wie der Name sagt vollstreckt werden kann.

Falls tatsächlich ein Vollstreckungsbescheid vorgelegt wird sollte schnellstens ein Anwalt oder die Verbraucherzentrale aufgesucht werden.Da kann dann geprüft werden ob schon "alle Messen gesungen sind" oder wegen Mängeln Einspruch oder Restitutionsklage möglich ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

01.10.2009



     ich habe auch schon brife von Intrum Justitia
     bekommen die wollen von mir 
     250 euro und von mein mann auch 250 euro haben .
     und wir wissen nicht warum , was habt ihr denn 
     dagegen gemacht.


----------



## Heiko (10 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

Warum sollte man überhaupt was dagegen machen wenn man nicht mal weiß warum die Geld wollen?


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

hi,habe vor 3 tagen auch ein brief von intrum Justitia bekommen, wo steht das ich eine summe von 267 euro zahlen soll und das sie mir ja entegegen kommen und 20% weniger berechnen,soll mich bis 19 oktober melden oda sie gehen rechtliche schritte wo sie von ihren arbeitgeber berechtigt sind,dabei weiß ich net ma wofür ich zahlen sol da sis mein 2 brief von den

aba nirgends stand nur 1ma drin wofür die rechnugn is nur das ich zahlen soll? -.-
was soll ich machen ignorieren oda die anschreiben?? wäre nett wenn einer helfen kann^^


----------



## Tremor (22 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

Haben heute den 4. oder 5. Brief innerhalb von 2-3 Jahren erhalten, mit der bitte um Zahlung der Gesammtforderung von  jetzt 103,71 Euro aus dem Jahre 15.02 2005!In der Sache Profiwin , Zeppelinring 18 Mittenwalde.Der erste Brief kam vor ein oder zwei  Jahren kurz vor Weihnachten mit der Bitte um Fair Pay please!Da war der Betrag noch bei über 95 oder 98 Euro.Da frage ich mich doch, warum die Mahnkosten sich nicht drastisch erhöht haben seit 2005?!Beim 2. und dritten Schreiben hatte sich an dem Betrag nichts geändert gehabt. Anfang diesen Jahres war der Betrag plötzlich um 50 cent erhöht und heute liegt diese bei 103, 71 Euro.Die Unterschriften sind Meiner Meinung nach nicht immer die selben.Davonab noch nicht einmal persönlich Unterschrieben, sonndern nur kopiert und total unleserlich!Soweit ich weiss, müssen es immer originale Unterschriften sein, wenn man Post von Inkasso-Büros . Anwälte und Richterkammern erhält, nur ob das stimmt weiss ich leider nicht genau.Ich hätte den Betrag vor 2 Jahren schon längst bezahlt gehabt, aber mein Freund war strickt dagegen.Er meint es sei nur Betrug und wir sollten nicht darauf antworten.Ich hatte bisher alle Schreiben extra im Ordner als Beweise aufgehoben, nur fand ich diese heute nicht mehr wieder.Hoffe er hat sie nicht in den Müll geworfen.Soll man wirklich garnichts tun und sich still verhalten , oder etwas dagegen unternehmen?


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

Hallo zusammen,


wie auch TREMOR habe ich einen Brief von dem besgaten Unternehmen Intrum Justitia bekommen. Genau wie bei meinem Vorredner geschildert handelt es sich um dieses Schreiben auf dem sich eine gedruckte Unterschrift befindet und genau wie bei TREMOR auch Profiwin der ursprüngliche Antragssteller ist.
Kann man sich bei dem Verbraucherschutz schlau machen?

Hat noch jemand Erfahrung gemacht mit Profiwin?


----------



## snoopypg (28 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

also die firma intrum geht mir schon lange auf den senkel :wall:
die bedrohen einen ja schon müllen meine emailadresse voll und 
meinen briefkasten zu mit zahlungsaufforderungen.

werde den nächten brief doch mal zurücksenden der kommt
mit der aufschrift empfänger verstorben.:scherzkeks:


----------



## Siggi-51 (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

Hallo,
zum Thema habe ich nichts beizutragen, aber daß beim Aufruf dieses Themas immer oben bei den Google-Anzeigen für Intrum Werbung eingeblendet wird, finde ich schon etwas makaber!


----------



## snoopypg (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

Haben die Intrumdeppen mir doch Gestern glatt dieses hier gemailt:steinigung:



> Sehr geehrter ..........
> wir haben Ihnen gestern ein Schreiben per Post gesandt. Haben Sie dieses schon gelesen? Es betrifft die offene Forderung unseres Auftraggebers Intrum Justitia Debt Finance AG über EUR 128,35.
> Um die Angelegenheit nicht unnötig zu verteuern, zahlen Sie die Gesamtforderung ein! Sie können auch eine Ratenvereinbarung abschließen. Die Details hierzu lesen Sie bitte im Schreiben nach.            In jedem Fall: Bezahlen Sie die Forderung und ersparen Sie sich weitere Unannehmlichkeiten.


:bash:


> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> Intrum Justitia GmbH



Höhrt sich fast so an als ob die mich verarschen, als ob der Brief hier umgehend aus Darmstadt bei mir einfliegt wenn die das wollen.
Der Brief geht sobalt er kommt ungeöffnet zurück.:bang:

Neue Adresse Friedhof ... Verwaltung Grab 365.:handreib:
Ach so hab ganz vergessen zu erwähnen das die mir auch wegen der alseites beliebten Firma Profiwin auf den Keks gehen.
Last von euch höhren, bleibe am Ball auch wegen Profiwin


----------



## snoopypg (30 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

FRAGE

Hatt Irgendjemand mal so einen Vollstreckungsbescheid
von diesen Intrum Verein bekommen???

Wenn ich so die Mail durchlese wird man von denen Bebroht ohne Ende um einen zur Zahlung zu bewegen, teilweise über Jahre, aber nie hat sich
einer mal gemeldet ob die wirklich Klage erheben

Meldet euch, je mehr wir sind die uns wehren, desto großer
sind die Moglichkeiten etwas gegen diese ABZOCKER vorzugehen

PS: neben Profiwin ist Gewinnstar auch so eine Abzockerbude
also Finger weg
Wo gibt es eine SCHWARZE Liste für diese Abzocker???


----------



## webwatcher (30 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*



snoopypg schrieb:


> Hatt Irgendjemand mal so einen Vollstreckungsbescheid
> von diesen Intrum Verein bekommen???


Einen Vollstreckungsbescheid gibt es entweder bei nicht widersprochenem Mahnbescheid  oder entsprechendem Urteil.

letzteres gibt es wohl nicht, also höchstens wenn jemand gepennt hat


----------



## Unregistriert (5 November 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

Hi Leute bin durch goolge hierrauf gestossen...

Hab von denen eine Förderung von 700 € , die wollen das innerhalb 10 Tagen
Gläubiger ist die Bank bawag (kontoüberzug), 

das ich zahlen muss ist wohl klar ... 

Allerdings würd ich gern wissen , was die machen wenn man nicht in 1.ter instanz zahlt , und wieviel da noch an spesen dazukommen, weil soviel auf einmal kann ich nicht aufbringen

Bitte um Rat, will nichts mit Gericht oder so zu tun haben ,


----------



## wahlhesse (5 November 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

Das kann Dir hier niemand beantworten, auch weil persönliche Rechtsberatung nicht gestattet ist. Daher ab zur Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt des Vertrauens.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## M&M2005 (5 November 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> das ich zahlen muss ist wohl klar ...



Strebe doch nen Vergleich bzw. Ratenzahlung an ?
Oder hast Du das schon versucht und es wurde abgelehnt ??

Würde mich wundern wenn man einer Ratenzahlung nicht zugestimmt hätte.


----------



## Teleton (5 November 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

Klar stimmen die einer Ratenzahlung gegen saftige Ratenzahlungsgebühr zu. Fummel da nicht selbst rum, geh zu einer karitativen Schuldenberatung oder zur Verbraucherzentrale.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 November 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

Also erstmal danke an alle für die antworten,

Hab mich jetzt mit denen auf 7 Raten a 100 ,- geeinigt übers telefon

Allerdings hab ich da nicht nach den Ratenzahlungsgebühren gefragt,

sind die wirklich so hoch ?


Der Service war echt erste Sahne, super freundlich und zuvorkommend ,

Haben mir gesagt ich soll meine Raten an den Gläubiger selbst schicken , und an das Inkassobüro ein Fax mit der Ratenzahlung , und die Gebühren fürs eig. Inkassoverfahren werden wir uns schon irgendwie einigen meinte der ...


Ich hatte vor 10-12 Monate auch mal ein kurzes INkassoverfahren mit 3 Raten, allerdings waren da keine Gebühren verrechnet worden für die Raten sondern einfach : 3 .

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## Teleton (10 November 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Allerdings hab ich da nicht nach den Ratenzahlungsgebühren gefragt,
> sind die wirklich so hoch ?


Ja.


> Der Service war echt erste Sahne, super freundlich und zuvorkommend


Den bezahlst Du ja auch nicht schlecht.


> und die Gebühren fürs eig. Inkassoverfahren werden wir uns schon irgendwie einigen meinte der ...


Weia, Dir ist echt nicht zu helfen :wall:


----------



## Unregistriert (19 November 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*



Yannick schrieb:


> hab heute auch nen brief gekriegt mit rechnung von 186,23 euro.
> Darin steht das ich nicht auf ihr letztes schreiben nicht reagiert habe, obwohl ich kein anderes schreiben von denen bekommen habe.



Hallo zusammen...Ich habe heute auch post von Justitia Inkasso bekommen und auch mir schrieb man, das man sich schon bei mir gemeldet hätte. Sie wollen das ich knapp 100Euro zahle und schnellstmöglichst meine Adresse sende. Die haben nur meine alte. Was kann ich tun?


----------



## Reducal (19 November 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ... meine Adresse sende. Die haben nur meine alte. Was kann ich tun?


Was meinst du, was ein Inkassounternehmen ist? Die haben nur Jedermannsrechte und in deinem Fall musst dich doch nicht selbst ans Messer liefern, oder? Wenn die ihre Mahnungen nicht zustellen können, dann ist das nicht dein Problem und eine Bringschuld hast du auch nicht.


----------



## christianmicha (19 November 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*



Yannick schrieb:


> hab heute auch nen brief gekriegt mit rechnung von 186,23 euro.
> .


Wenn Du bezahlst, unterstützt Du indirekt dieses Forum, s. Intrum-Werbung oben


----------



## webwatcher (19 November 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*



christianmicha schrieb:


> Wenn Du bezahlst, unterstützt Du indirekt dieses Forum, s. Intrum-Werbung oben


Quatsch nicht so kariert. Wir sind bemüht "unangenehme" Werbung fernzuhalten, können das aber erst nach  Kenntnis.
Die Ads wechseln ständig, so dass eine gezielte Kontrolle kaum möglich ist 

Es steht dir  frei durch Spenden das Forum von Werbeeinnahmen unabhängig zu machen 

Für jemanden, der seit sieben Jahren hier angemeldet ist, nicht mehr als etwas mehr als 50 dürftige Postings zustande bekommen zu haben, ein schwaches Bild.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 November 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> wie auch TREMOR habe ich einen Brief von dem besgaten Unternehmen Intrum Justitia bekommen. Genau wie bei meinem Vorredner geschildert handelt es sich um dieses Schreiben auf dem sich eine gedruckte Unterschrift befindet und genau wie bei TREMOR auch Profiwin der ursprüngliche Antragssteller ist.
> ...



guten ich habe auch mit profiwin erfahrung gemacht die wollen von mir mittlerweile schon 140 euro mit mahnkosten.wie soll ich mich verhalten dies bezüglich anzeige wegen betrug stellen bei der polizei.mfg ich hoffe mir kann die bezüglich jemand helfen


----------



## Reducal (27 November 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

Lies die diesen und den Nachbarthread durch, das ist sinnvoller als eine Anzeige, die nichts bringt.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 November 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

Ich habe auch ein problem mit der Firma , sie haben mein Konto gefähndet und das ohne grund. Angeblich hätte ich bei DPd-Deutsche Preisausschreiben service GmbH & Co. mitgemacht und es sind 417 €. Ich habe keine Mahung vorher bekommen nur am Samsatg den Pfändungsbescheid und jetzt ist die Kohle weg. Das sind doch [ edit] hoch 3.  Es geht jetzt alles über meinen Rechtsanwalt und Rtl habe ich auch eingeschaltet.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

Hallo ich bekam eine mail von Intrum Justia mit einer Mahnung in Höhe von 61,79 Euro.
Ich hätte nicht auf die vorausgegangen Schreiben reagiert!!! Ich habe aber keine Schreiben bekommen, ich finde es etwas sehr suspekt! Sie lassen mir Zeit bis zum 12.01.2010 und schicken sogleich ihre Kontodaten dazu! Auch ein Aktenzeichen bekam ich und ein "Mandant" von denen mit dem ich absolut nichts anfangen kann! Habe aus diesem Grund einfach mal gegoogelt und dieses Forum entdeckt!

Ich habe jetzt von ihnen Auskunft gefordert worum es sich denn bitte handeln soll, was ich nicht gezahlt haben soll eine Antwort bekam ich bisher noch nicht von ihnen!!

LG Sanne


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

Sieh BILD am Sonntag vom 22.11.2009  FINGER WEG! schreibt Bild,
 intrium justitia verschickt forderungen von GEZ , diese wissen überhaupt nichts davon und verbieten sich solche Aktionen im Namen der GEZ - Intrium justitia ist ein [edit]  von ein paar linken Anwälten und [ edit] 
jürgen


----------



## geske88 (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung: 125 EUROS GEZ Gebühren WEG !*

Moin Moin, hier ist [edit]

Ich habe den identischen G.E.Z. Brief von justitzia inkasso erhalten, wurde allerdings nicht zu 73,20 Euros, sondern zu 125 EUROS GEZ Gebühren Zahlung aufgefordert.


1) Ich habe die Summe am selben Tag an die justizia inkasso überwiesen
2) Vier Tage danach lese ich in der Bild, das ganze ist ein Scherz
3) Mein Anruf bei der Verbraucherzentrale BESTÄTIGT diesen "Scherz"
3) Ich rufe mehrmals bei der justizia inkasso an, werde schroff abgewiesen!
4) Habe bis heute MEIN GELD NICHT zurückbekommen, von der justizia inkasso!
5) Nach nunmehr 5 Wochen hat die justizia-inkasso NICHTS unternommen.


Aufgrund dieses Verhaltens der justitia inkasso, schließe ich, daß die Briefe ECHT sind!

Ich frage mich, wieviele andere Menschen, Ihr Geld NICHT wiederbekommen haben von der justizia-inkass,


Danke "Justizia-INkasso": Jetzt kann ich meinen Enkeln zu Weihnachten nichts schenken, [............]!


Sowas habe ich in 60 Jahren noch nicht erlebt.

MfG,
Georg

[........]

:unzufrieden:


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

Ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand einen Rat geben

Gestern hatte ich 3 Briefe bekommen. 2 von Intrum und einen von einem Anwalt. 
Es geht um drei beträge 106 euro (vom 12.10.2007), 100 euro  (vom 16.01. 2008 ) und 440 euro(vom 20. 08. 208 ) .

Jetzt steht in der Kopfzeile eine Firma, nach dieser hab ich gegooglet. Ich hab noch nie was von der Firma gehört, hab nie irgendwelche Dienstleistungen in anspruch genommen oder sonst was.

Gehen die auf dummfrang? Was soll ich jetzt machen?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## jalex2000 (20 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

Erst mal ein Kaffee trinken...:-D
Wenn Müller Lieschen Ihnen eine Mahnung zusendet zahlen Sie dann?

Eine Rechtsberatung gibt es hier natürlich nicht...
nun was würde ich tun:

1. in Ruhe prüfen ob die Forderung zu recht besteht
    falls ja die Verjährungszeiten beachten... 

2. hier stöbern und sich informieren

3. weiters Vorgehen festlegen


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*



jalex2000 schrieb:


> Erst mal ein Kaffee trinken...:-D
> Wenn Müller Lieschen Ihnen eine Mahnung zusendet zahlen Sie dann?
> 
> Eine Rechtsberatung gibt es hier natürlich nicht...
> ...



Kaffee steht bereit 

zu 1. Wie soll ich es Prüfen, wenn ich nicht weiß wie die Beträge zu stande gekommen sind? Beim Inkasso eine Auflistung beantragen? Ich denke langsam die wollen mich veräppeln, denn die Schreibweise ist nicht unbedingt seriös

Kurzer Auszug

"Starten Sie mit guten Vorsätzen ins neue Jahr.....

Sehr geehrte Frau Dxx

Nehmen Sie ihre Altlasten noch dieses Jahr in Angriff.

Unser Auftraggeber hat uns signalisiert, xxxxxxxxxx usw, Ihnen ein gutes Angebot zu machen.

Nehmen Sie sich ein  paar Minuten Zeit......."



2. Stöber schon den ganzen Tag und langsam hab ich das Gefühl im falschen Film zu sein was Irrtum...ach quatsch Intrum Inkasso belangt.

3. Vorgehen -> Anrufen-> Nett auslachen-> auf nimmer wiedersehen sagen!?


Lg


----------



## jalex2000 (20 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

Ich nehme Tor 3   :-D:-D:-D.

Bisher ist es ein außergerichtliches Mahnverfahren. 

Wichtig ist, falls ein Mahnbescheid kommt, unverzüglich  innerhalb von 14 Tagen zu widersprechen. 
Der Zahlungsanspruch des Antragsteller ist im Mahnbescheid NICHT vom Rechtspfleger / Gericht geprüft worden! Sprich Beweise werden NICHT VORGELEGT/ GEPRÜFT! 

Nach 14 Tagen kann der Gläuber einen Vollstreckungsbescheid beantragen, dies geschieht auf der GRUNDLAGE des NICHT ANGEFOCHTENDEN MAHNBESCHEIDES (somit wiederum keine Prüfung der Forderung) auch hier gibt es eine 14 tägige Widerspruchsfrist. DIE LETZTE nach meinem Kenntnisstand. 

Bei Widerspruch wird es ein streitiges Verfahren und dann muß der "freundliche" Inkassoeintreiber, bzw. dessen Kunde Farbe bekennen. 

Da Sie Tage hier angegeben haben, könnten die alten Telefonrechnungen Aufschluß geben.

Wenn der Kunde benannt ist müsste er dort ja auftauchen, wenn nicht...
tja... :scherzkeks:

Der Brief zeigt nur man will freundliche Töne anschlagen, ggf abgelaufene Fristen...


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

Tor 3 wäre auch meine erste Wahl 

Die Tage konnte ich auch nur angeben, weil diese in den jeweiligen Briefen in der Kopfzeile angegeben sind. Allerdings kommt mit auch das spanisch vor, denn zu den angegebenen Zeitpunkten hatte ich weder Handyvertrag noch Festnetzanschluss, lediglich eine Prepaid Karte und von daher wird sowas wohl unmöglich zustande kommen.

Soll ich direkt auf die Schreiben Widerspruch einlegen oder warten bis vom Gericht etwas kommt? Das letztere wäre evtl sinnvoller, denn dann müssten die Ar***maden ja Beweisen das Sie im Recht sind (?).

Ich hab nur bedenken das mir das Konto gesperrt wird oder geht das nicht so einfach *Confused*? Wer weiß auf welche Gedanken die noch so kommen.

LG


----------



## jalex2000 (20 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

Also noch mal es läuft ein AUSSERGERICHTLICHES Mahnverfahren, wer soll was sperren?

Überprüfung:
-Internet
-Telefonverkauf?

Die FORDERUNG sollte schon KLAR benannt sein, ansonsten Vorsicht walten lassen. GGF Verbraucherzentrale und wenn Rechtschutz, dann ein Anwalt für Telekomunikationsrecht aufsuchen.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*



jalex2000 schrieb:


> Also noch mal es läuft ein AUSSERGERICHTLICHES Mahnverfahren, wer soll was sperren?
> 
> Überprüfung:
> -Internet
> ...



Da ich mich mit sowas nicht auskenne, weiß ich eben nicht ob und ab wann was gesperrt werden kann/darf.

In der Forderung ist nichts klar, ein paar wirre Zahlen und ein frech formulierter Text und das wars.


----------



## jalex2000 (21 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

Verstehe, ist eine blöde und unangenehme Situation...

Wie gesagt, den Beweis muss das Inkasso-Unternehmen bringen.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

Hallo,

ich möchte mal den Blödsinn mit der Finanzierung dieses Forums durch Intrum aufklären. Die oben eingeblendeten Anzeigen stammen von Google. Natürlich ist es möglich hier eine Steuerung vorzunehmen, allerdings nur für den Auftraggeber bei Google. Intrum beantragt doert also Anzeigen. Und diese werden dann (in diesem Fall) als keyword-bezogene Anzeigen geschaltet. 
Soweit so gut. Und dann tauchen Sie halt eher auf Seiten auf, auf denen das Suchwort z.B. Intrum lautet. Aber das ist immer noch harmlos. Und als User könnt Ihr natürlich helfen:

1. Geld Spenden (damit das Form werbefrei wird)
2. Auf die Anzeige klicken. Ja richtig gelesen. Dann dadurch bekommt Computerbetrug.de Geld von Google (wenn auch wenig pro Klick) und Intrum muss dafür zahlen. Den sich öffenenden Link könnt Ihr dann umgehend wieder schliessen
3. Popblocker benutzen, die auch Werbung rausfiltern.

Bitte also in Zukunft nicht mehr diesen Intrum finanzierten Müll erzählen, damit wäre dem Form schon geholfen.

Viel Spass,

L*****


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Januar 2010)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo ich bekam eine mail von Intrum Justia mit einer Mahnung in Höhe von 61,79 Euro.
> Ich hätte nicht auf die vorausgegangen Schreiben reagiert!!! Ich habe aber keine Schreiben bekommen, ich finde es etwas sehr suspekt! Sie lassen mir Zeit bis zum 12.01.2010 und schicken sogleich ihre Kontodaten dazu! Auch ein Aktenzeichen bekam ich und ein "Mandant" von denen mit dem ich absolut nichts anfangen kann! Habe aus diesem Grund einfach mal gegoogelt und dieses Forum entdeckt!
> 
> Ich habe jetzt von ihnen Auskunft gefordert worum es sich denn bitte handeln soll, was ich nicht gezahlt haben soll eine Antwort bekam ich bisher noch nicht von ihnen!!
> ...



Etwas ähnliches bei mir (übrigens mit demselben Datum!). Eine Mahnung über knapp 470 Euro Internetgebühren (von Ventelo) von März 2007.
Das Ganze garniert mit dem Satz "Unser Auftraggeber hat uns signalisiert, Ihnen in Bezug auf die Rückforderungen blabla ein gutes Angebot zu machen".
Na, da hat wohl jemand den Paten gesehen?!
Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass vor Ablauf der Mahnfrist (sind glaub drei Jahre) versucht wird, Druck zu machen, auf dass unbedarfte Mitmenschen sich auf dubiose Geschäfte einlassen. (Anm.: Die Rechnung von Ventelo habe ich noch im Frühjahr 2007 bezahlt; die denken offensichtlich, eine Mischung aus schlechtem Gewissen und lückenhafter Erinnerung der Kunden beschert ihnen das eine oder andere lukrative Geschäft).
Der Oberhammer ist aber, dass das Ganze an die Adresse meiner Eltern geschickt wurde. Ich frage mich erstens, woher sie diese Adresse haben, und zweitens, wenn das eine Rechnung ist, die sich aus "Surfkosten" zusammensetzt, ergo also in sehr, sehr direktem Zusammenhang mit meiner Telefonleitung steht, wieso sie dann meine NICHT haben. 

Ich bin aber insofern beruhigt, als es ja offensichtlich nicht nur mir so geht.
Drücke euch allen die Daumen, dass besagte Firma bei keinem mit ihren Methoden durchkommt!


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Januar 2010)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

Traumhaft diese Firma, 

mir kann niemand sagen warum ich jetzt 207,... euro zahlen muss, ständig ruft man an schreibt usw, doch wenn jemand sich meldet ist es nie auf das thema bezogen, das zieht sich schon mehr als ein 1/2 jahr hin.

ich muss doch nicht zahlen wenn ich nicht weiß für was, habe gelesen hat was mit handy zu tun diese firma, aber ich habe weder auflade noch vertragshandy kein eigenes internet oder haustelefon. läuft alles über die firma in der ich arbeite und nu????


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Januar 2010)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

habe ebenfalls ein schreiben von denen bekommen...

dabei handelt es sich um ganze 1070,95€...
sie geben mir (weil weihnachten war) ...lach... 30% erlass!

daher wären es "nur" noch 749,67€

nen .......dreck werd  ich bezahlen!

sowas unseriöses,mein Priefkasten ist seit ca. 2 jahren ständig voll mit solchen schreiben...
nicht nur von den intrum-brüdern...

wenn es sich um was seriöses handeln würde,würde auch klipp und klar geschrieben um welche forderung es sich Handelt!

Hatte mal schulden bei quelle...

da kam auch nen inkassobrief,aber eben nen seriöser...
da stand drin was für ware gekauft wurde,wann sie gekauft wurde und was der ganze spass kostet...

also leute,fallt bitte nicht auf diesen verein-justitia rein!!!
da könnt ihr euer geld auch gleich verschenken!


----------



## eiszar (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

versucht doch mal mit Eurem Briefträger zu reden, das er einen Stempel mit dem Vermerk "Adressat verstorben" an den Absender zurückzuschicken.

Ansonsten verjährt jeder Anspruch nach 3 Jahren zum Ende des Jahres. Ausgenommen es gibt einen Vollstreckungsbescheid.
Ohne Vollstreckungsbescheid sind alle Forderungen bis zum Jahr 2006 verjährt. 

Last Euch nicht von solchen Leuten unterkriegen.
Wenn es eine berechtigte Mahnung ist sollte man auch bezahlen. Ansonsten "F... Y.. Inkassobüro" Wird mir hoffentlich nicht gelöscht.

Ich kenne diese Geschichten von Abmahnanwälten für Downloads speziell für Jugendliche.
Aussitzen hatte mir Erfolg gebracht. Habe nie etwas von einem Mahnbescheid gehört. Vermute das diese "merkwürdigen" Firmen es nur auf die Zahlungsbereitschaft und nicht auf das Gericht setzen. Werden damit soviel Geld verdien, davon können wir nur Träumen.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

Hallo, ich habe hiermit mal recherchiert und festgestellt, dass nicht nur ich große Probleme mit dieser dubiosen Fa. hat. Über 6 Jahre werde ich nun in mal kleineren, mal größeren Abständen, bis zu einem Jahr aufgefordert, Rechnungen zu bezahlen. die von DPS Deutsche Preisausschreiben, gefordert werden. Ich habe keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen, viel weniger hatte ich zu dieser Zeit Computer und Internet. Aber darauf gehen die nicht ein, sondern ich stehe bei denen in der Beweispflicht. Jetzt habe ich doch wirklich von denen einen Vollstreckungsbescheid bekommen. Das ist doch der Gipfel. Wer war auch in so einer Lage?????


----------



## webwatcher (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich doch wirklich von denen einen Vollstreckungsbescheid bekommen.


Hast du den Mahnbescheid  verpennt oder einen Prozess verloren? 
http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/mahnbescheid-dichtung-und-wahrheit/
 Vollstreckungsbescheid gibt es nicht aus dem blauen Himmel.


----------



## Piepmatz80 (20 Januar 2010)

*Intrum Justitia ?*

Hoff ich hab hier richtig gepostet, ansonsten bitte verschieben. hab beim Googeln nach Intrum Justitia dieses Forum gefunden und dachte ihr habt nen Tip für mich? 

Mein Problem ist folgendes:

Im Juni 2008 hatte ich mal ein Schreiben von Intrum Justitia bekommen weil ich bei Blau.de ne Lastschrift für Guthabenabbuchung nicht ausreichend gedeckt hatte. Soweit sogut und berechtigt. Hab dann auch ein paar Tage später per Überweisung bezahlt (sehe ich am Kontoauszug von damals) 

Und seitdem hab ich die Dienste von Blau.de problemlos in anspruch genommen und gut war alles.

Heute erhalte ich eine email von [email protected] (oder so? schon seltsam oder? Vofür steh eig INTRUM????) mit diesem inhalt:

_Hallo,

wie wir mit unserem letzten Email zum Stand Ihres Inkassoverfahrens
mitgeteilt haben, hat sich der Status in der Bearbeitung bei Intrum Justitia
geändert.

Wir möchten korrigierend mitteilen, dass die Forderung selbstverständlich in
vollem Umfang bestand hat.

Lediglich wurde die Bearbeitung vollständig durch Intrum Justitia
übernommen. 
Leider können wir zukünftig keine Auskünfte mehr zum Verfahrensstand geben.

Wir dürfen Sie daher bitten sich bei allen Anfragen zum Inkassoverfahren mit
Intrum Justitia in Verbindung zu setzen.

Intrum Justitia Inkasso GmbH
Pallaswiesenstr. 180-182
64293 Darmstadt

Telefon: 06151-816 5922
Telefax: 06151-816 250
E-Mail: __[email protected]_

_Servicezeiten:
Mo-Do 9:00-16:00 Uhr
Fr 9:00-13:00 Uhr

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

blau.de Service-Team 

Sitz: Hamburg 
HRB 80531 Amtsgericht Hamburg 
Geschäftsführer: Dirk Freise, Martin Ostermayer, Thorsten Rehling 

__www.blau.de__ 
Tel 01805-660016*
*0,14 Euro/Min. aus dem deutschen Festnetz, abweichender Mobilfunktarif
_

mit der ich null anfangen kann da ich ja nix mehr offen habe. Seit ich das damals hatte hatte ich beim Aufbuchen von guthaben fürs Handy IMMER NUR mein KONTO auch im Plus.

Hab zwar an Blau und IJ jeweils ne mail geschrieben aber leider ist es heute ja schon zu spät um auf Antwort zu hoffen.

Kennt ihr das? Hattet ihr das schonmal? Die damalige Forderung war ja berechtigt und wurde aber auch begleichen per Überweisung die IJ damals selber beilegte - hab also auch de genauen Betrag angewiesen und kein Cent zu wenig...

Finde die mail auch seltsam schon weil die Anrede einfach nur HALLO ist und nicht  Sehr geehrte Frau XXX oä....

Habt ihr Erfahrung oder nen Tip für mich?

Werd jetz erstmal auf ne Antwortemail warten.... :wall:

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 19:59:45 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 19:54:57 ----------

wollte eig noch editieren aber geht hier wohl nicht?
 Auf jedenfall wollte ich noch anhängen das ich mich auch inletzter Zeit nirgendswo angemeldet oder registiert habe (auser heute hier im Forum) oder sonst was unterschrieben habe oder sonst welche Verträge geschloßen habe. Weder im WWW noch in real....

Nicht das ihr denkt ich hab mich irgendwo fangen lassen bei diversen download-Seiten oder der ähnlichen...


----------



## Peter_Lustig (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

Hallo Piepmatz80:

Ich hatte diese Mail von IJ ebenfalls im Postfach.
Meiner Meinung nach ist dieses Schreiben als absolut gegenstandslos zu bezeichnen. Es existiert keine Anrede, keine Adresse, geschweige denn ein Aktenzeichen.
Diese Mail zeugt nicht gerade von einem zuverlässigen Unternehmen.
Auch habe ich nicht auf dieses Schreiben wegen den oben genannten Gründen geantwortet da es Spam sein könnte.
Wie soll ich mich mit so einem Schreiben identifizieren?
Und seit wann verschickt ein Inkassounternehmen seine Forderungen per Email?
Aufpassen sollte man  jedoch bei einem schriftlichen Mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht. Diesem Mahnbescheid sollte man widersprechen um nicht in eine Vollstreckung zu kommen.
Wenn man  den Mahnbescheid innerhalb von 2 Wochen nach Erhalt widerspricht, müssen  sie vor  Gericht verklagen.
Daher erstmal ruhig Blut, Abwarten und Tee trinken.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## josi1986 (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

interessant zu lesen dass andere das selbe problem haben:
habe im mai 2009 auch mein konto bei blau.de kurze zeit nicht gedeckt gehabt. als mir das aufgefallen ist habe ich natürlich sofort alles bezahlt. 
trotzdem kam damals von intrum justicia ein brief owohl ich bereits seit wochen bezahlt hatte. ich habe dann bei blau.de angerufen und bekam folgende mail: 



> Wir haben von unseren Partner Intrum Justicia erfahren dass das Verfahren ... abgeschlossen ist und keine offenen Forderungen vorliegen.



Heute habe ich dann Plötzlich eine neue Mail bekommen:



> Hallo,
> 
> wie wir mit unserem letzten Email zum Stand Ihres Inkassoverfahrens mitgeteilt haben, hat sich der Status in der Bearbeitung bei Intrum Justitia geändert.
> 
> ...


 
Wieso können die erst sagen dass alles beglichen ist und dann das die Forderung doch noch offen ist....?


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

Bei einer längst bezahlten Forderung kann man auf eine Inkasso-Mahnung so reagieren, dass man eine Kopie des Kontoauszugs schickt, mit Widerspruchsschreiben, mit dem man die Forderung vollumfänglich bestreitet.

Sollte dann weiter gemahnt werden, kann man sich zwei Dinge überlegen:


Ignorieren oder 
Negative Feststellungsklage.


----------



## andreachrista (3 Mai 2010)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*



Tremor schrieb:


> Haben heute den 4. oder 5. Brief innerhalb von 2-3 Jahren erhalten, mit der bitte um Zahlung der Gesammtforderung von  jetzt 103,71 Euro aus dem Jahre 15.02 2005!In der Sache Profiwin , Zeppelinring 18 Mittenwalde.Der erste Brief kam vor ein oder zwei  Jahren kurz vor Weihnachten mit der Bitte um Fair Pay please!Da war der Betrag noch bei über 95 oder 98 Euro.Da frage ich mich doch, warum die Mahnkosten sich nicht drastisch erhöht haben seit 2005?!Beim 2. und dritten Schreiben hatte sich an dem Betrag nichts geändert gehabt. Anfang diesen Jahres war der Betrag plötzlich um 50 cent erhöht und heute liegt diese bei 103, 71 Euro.Die Unterschriften sind Meiner Meinung nach nicht immer die selben.Davonab noch nicht einmal persönlich Unterschrieben, sonndern nur kopiert und total unleserlich!Soweit ich weiss, müssen es immer originale Unterschriften sein, wenn man Post von Inkasso-Büros . Anwälte und Richterkammern erhält, nur ob das stimmt weiss ich leider nicht genau.Ich hätte den Betrag vor 2 Jahren schon längst bezahlt gehabt, aber mein Freund war strickt dagegen.Er meint es sei nur Betrug und wir sollten nicht darauf antworten.Ich hatte bisher alle Schreiben extra im Ordner als Beweise aufgehoben, nur fand ich diese heute nicht mehr wieder.Hoffe er hat sie nicht in den Müll geworfen.Soll man wirklich garnichts tun und sich still verhalten , oder etwas dagegen unternehmen?



Hallo Tremor und Gast,        

ich schreibe euch aus der Schweiz,habe auch von der Intrum JUSTITIA einen Brief erhalten AUFTRAGGEBER PROFIWIN GMBH:scherzkeks: Titelschrift: IHR GLÄUBIGER VERTRAUT DEM SCHWEIZER RECHTSSYSTEM
(absatz)...Seehr geehrte Frau........
gegen sie liegt ein inkassoauftrag für eine offene ausland-rechnung vor.ihr gläubiger:wall: vertraut einem schweizer inkassbüro und dem schweizer rechtssystem.fettschrift:ER HAT UNS DESHALB DIE VOLLMACHT ERTEILT,DIE OFFENE FORDERUNG VON DER SCHWEIZ AUS EINZUKASSIEREN.usw.....
bei mir ist aber KEINE UNTERSCHRIFT in diesem brief,ich tu mal gaaaaar nix:sun:lass mich doch nicht aus dem konzept bringen.....
hats hier auch ein paar schweizer mit gleichem problem?


----------



## loitzl (16 Juni 2010)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

hallo!
also ich habe vor einigen tagen von dre Firma intrum justitia eine sms bekommen das ich angeblich 2 rehcnungen nicht gezahlt habe !!
habe aber bis dahin keinen brief bekommen !! aslo habe ich sie einmal angerufen und da haben sie gesagt ich sollte ihnen meine daten durchgeben also name wohnort usw...
die meinten das es eine asutehende recnung von klick and buy sei!
ich habe zwar bei klick and buy meinen warhammer online acc bezahlt jedoch wurde das von meiner creditcarte abgebucht!
heute habe ich einen brief bekommen das ich 60 euro zahlen soll...

wollte euch fragen was ich da amchen kann!

lg david


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Juni 2010)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

Zum Umgang mit unberechtigten Forderungen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/39767-libereco-rechnung-5.html#post272948
Unrechtmäßige Forderungen - Antispam Wiki
Antwortbrief gegen ungerechtfertigte Inkassoforderung - Antispam Wiki


----------



## loitzl (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

hallo!
also ich habe vor einigen tagen von dre Firma intrum justitia eine 

 sms bekommen das ich angeblich 2 rehcnungen nicht gezahlt habe !!
habe aber bis dahin keinen brief bekommen !! aslo habe ich sie einmal angerufen und da haben sie gesagt ich sollte ihnen meine daten durchgeben also name wohnort usw...
die meinten das es eine asutehende recnung von klick and buy sei!
ich habe zwar bei klick and buy meinen warhammer online acc bezahlt jedoch wurde das von meiner creditcarte abgebucht!
heute habe ich einen brief bekommen das ich 60 euro zahlen soll...

wollte euch fragen was ich da amchen kann!

lg david


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*



loitzl schrieb:


> aslo habe ich sie einmal angerufen und da haben sie gesagt ich sollte ihnen meine daten durchgeben also name wohnort usw...



Das würde bedeuten, dass die Deine Daten nicht haben. Wenn es keine ausstehende Rechnung (und damit keinen Anspruch) gibt, dann gibt es auch keinen Grund, denen die Daten zu geben.


----------



## willi-wolli (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*



> heute habe ich einen brief bekommen


Die Adresse haben sie wohl doch ?!


----------



## loitzl (24 Juni 2010)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

nein meien adresse haben sie nicht!!
nachdem ich die sms bekommen habe habe ich die nummer die sie mitgeshcickt haben angerufen und ihnen meine situation erklärt das ich nie einen brief bekommen habe usw...
da hat er mich dann auch nahc meinem namen adresse usw gefragt!


----------



## Reducal (24 Juni 2010)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*



loitzl schrieb:


> nein meien adresse haben sie nicht!


...und wie konnte dir der Brief zugehen? Außerdem verwendet Intrum die Daten aus dem Click&Buy-Account und es wäre zu prüfen, ob dort nicht doch noch was offen ist und ob die Daten mit deinem Account überein stimmen. Klicke dich doch mal bei C&B ein, dort kannst du deine aktuellen Rechnungsdaten womöglich einsehen und vergleichen.

Nicht immer sind Forderungen unberechtigt, nur weil sie über ein Inkasso eingefordert werden.


----------



## webwatcher (24 Juni 2010)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*



Reducal schrieb:


> Nicht immer sind Forderungen unberechtigt, nur weil sie über ein Inkasso eingefordert werden.



Für den Satz schliessen dich heute Abend die  Inkassobürochefs und  Mannschaften  in ihr Nachtgebet ein...


----------



## loitzl (25 Juni 2010)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

hmm... klick and buy hat meinen account gekündigt!
außerdme habe ich mit meiner bankomatkarte bezahl und die haben des auch shcon abgebucht!!
aslo kontoauszüge habe ich noch!!
können die sowas eig von mit verlangen?? bin ja erst 15.
und ist ja auch komisch das die mir eine sms schicken...


----------



## Reducal (25 Juni 2010)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*



loitzl schrieb:


> bin ja erst 15.


Darf man mit zarten 15 eigentlich schon einen C&BAcc eröffnen?


----------



## loitzl (25 Juni 2010)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

weiß nd hat ein freund für mich gemacht!!
aber ich habe ja nur 2 mal eine gamecard gekauft also mit bankomatkarte und das geld ist auch gleich abgebuicht worden!!(kontoauszug habe ich noch)
auserdem haben die gemind das ich 2 rechnungen vom april nicht bezahl habe habe da abe rnie welch ebekommen und jz am 5 juni oder so shcicken die ne sms das ja auch komisch...

mfg david


----------



## Reducal (26 Juni 2010)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*



loitzl schrieb:


> weiß nd hat ein freund für mich gemacht!


Jetzt kommen wir der Sache doch schon näher. Wer weiß, was dein "Freund" sonst noch mit deinen Daten gemacht hat oder in welcher Form auf unbekannte Weise von irgendwem Kosten verursacht worden sind.

Wegen der Inkassoforderung solltest du die Story mal deinen Eltern erzählen, denn ohne deren Zustimmung durftest du womöglich gar nicht über C&B einkaufen. Das C&B dir das trotzdem gestattet hatte, liegt an deren unsicheren Zahlungssystem, mangels erforderlicher Plausibilitätsprüfungen.


----------



## loitzl (27 Juni 2010)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

ich finde das trotzdem ziemlich komisch das ich niemals eine rechnung bekommen habe und dann erst 2 monate später eine sms bekommen hab...


----------



## MHei (14 August 2010)

*Die Lösung*

Hallo,

also, ich schlage mich seit einiger Zeit mit dieser Masche rum und habe eine sehr einfache Lösung gefunden:

Hinter dieser Masche, die übrigens auch von Firmen wie NEXT ID oder nexnet zusammen mit dem Berliner Anwaltsbüro Bussek & Mengede versucht wird, steckt der Versuch, die Kunden doppelt abzukassieren. Einmal über die Telekom-Rechnung und dann (oder auch vorher - je nachdem - manchmal aber auch Jahre später) noch mal auf "eigene Rechnung".

Einzige Mittel: Briefe alle als "Annahme verweigert" zurückgehen lassen! Sollte - und das ist bei mir noch nie passiert - ein Mahnbescheid kommen, Einspruch gegen den gesamten Mahnbescheid einlegen. Spätestens dann ist Ruhe.

Sollte man Lust und Laune haben hilft auch, dort anzurufen. Spaßig ist es, wenn die Mädels an der Leitung dann sauer werden. Folgendes hab ich durchgezogen:

Anruf bei Bussek & Mengede:

Ich: Guten Tag...ich habe ein Schreiben von Ihnen bekommen.....(erzähl die Geschichte von wegen "Unberechtigt" usw)
B&M: Ja, das müssen Sie zahlen!
Ich: Ich muss gar nix und ich will, dass Sie mich in Ruhe lassen!
B&M: Dann müssen wir einen Mahnbescheid beantragen...
Ich: Und warum?
B&M: Warum? Weil Sie nicht zahlen...laber laber....und außerdem wil ich jetzt nicht weiter mit Ihnen diskutieren. Zahlen Sie oder nicht?
Ich: Nein
B&M: Ok, dann beantragen wir den Mahnbescheid.
Ich: Wieso?
B&M: Das habe ich Ihnen gerade erklärt.
Ich: Machen Sie es nochmal - hab ich nicht verstanden.
B&M: Laber laber...erklärt nochmal. Haben Sie das jetzt verstanden?
Ich: Nein
B&M: Wieso nein?
Ich: Weil ich es nicht verstanden habe.
B&M: Wollen Sie mich auf den Arm nehmen?
Ich: Ja!
B&M: aufgelegt
Ich wieder neu gewählt
B&M: Bussek & Mengede, guten Tag.
Ich: Wir wurden gerade unterbrochen, Sie wollten mir das mit dem Mahnbescheid erklären.
B&M: Das hatte ich schon
Ich: Das habe ich aber nicht verstanden
B&M: Laber laber...erklärt nochmal. Haben Sie es jetzt verstanden?
Ich: Nein
B&M: Sie wollen mich auf den Arm nehmen, ich beende jetzt das Gespräch. Aufgelegt
Ich wieder angerufen
B&M: Bussek & Mengede Guten Tag
Ich: Wir wurden wieder unterbrochen...
B&M: Sagen Sie mal, geht es noch?
Ich: Was geht noch?
B&M: aufgelegt
Ich wieder angerufen
B&M: Bussek & Mengede Guten Tag
Ich: Wir wurden wieder...
B&M: aufgelegt
Ich wieder angerufen....

So habe ich das so lange gemacht, bis die nicht mehr ans Telefon gegangen sind. Danach hatte ich Ruhe!
Also: NICHT zahlen und den Spieß umdrehen! Geht den leuten richtig auf die Nerven - penetrant und immer wieder!! Das nervt die am meisten! 

Tip: Rufnummer unterdrücken!!!!!

Für weitere Fragen: einfach anmailen!

Viele Grüße

M


----------



## imperial5 (15 August 2010)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

Auch ich habe vor ein paar Tagen einen Brief dieser Anwaltskanzlei erhalten.
Es geht um eine offe Forderung, die von der Duisburger Verkehrsgesellschafft an die Kanzlei weiterverkauft wurde, welche 142,26€ beträgt.
Zu den Hintergründen:

Ich habe im März meine Fahrkarte bei der DVG gekündigt inklusive Kündigungsschreiben, Fahrkarte selbst und den Entzug der Einzugsermächtigung, die per Post rausging.
Kurz darauf wurde der Monatsbeitrag abgebucht, woraufhin ich eine Rückbuchung durchführen lies, da ich eine Überschneidung der Zeit vermutete.
Einen Monat später buchte die DVG nochmals ab und eine weitere Rückbuchung folgte, ferner wurde das Ticket laut des Schreibens der DVG gekündigt, obwohl es zu der Zeit schon längst der Fall war.
So informierte ich mich dort und mir wurde gesagt, dass dort kein Schreiben eingegangen wäre - garnichts.
Ich habe ein Schreiben aufgesetzt, dass ich die offene Forderung nicht zahle, da ich es nicht einsehe, für diesen Fehler, den andere machten, aufzukommen und ich einen Nachweis der Post habe, dass der Brief abgeschickt wurde.
Eine Zeit lang kam kein Schreiben der DVG mehr, was mich vermuten ließ, dass die Sache vom Tisch sei, stattdessen erhielt ich Post von Intrum Justitia einen Brief, dass ich die Summe von 142,26 bis zum 16. diesen Monats begleichen solle.

Was kann ich genau dagegen machen? Es kann dich nicht sein, dass man diese Forderung gegen mich stellt, obwohl ich nachweisbar eine ordentliche Kündigung der Fahrkarte durchgeführt habe und nur weil irgendein Mitarbeiter dieser Firma (DVG) zu dumm/dreißt ist, diese Kündigung nicht weiterzugeben (Ich vermute eher, dass das Schreiben in den Mülleimer landete).

mfg imperial5


----------



## Antiscammer (15 August 2010)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*



imperial5 schrieb:


> Es kann dich nicht sein, dass man diese Forderung gegen mich stellt, obwohl ich nachweisbar eine ordentliche Kündigung der Fahrkarte durchgeführt habe ...



Das ist hier der springende Punkt.
Ist das wirklich nachweisbar? Hast Du von der DVG eine Bestätigung der Kündigung bekommen? Wenn nicht: hast Du die Kündigung per Einschreiben geschickt? Falls auch das nicht der Fall ist, dann wirst Du wahrscheinlich die Kündigung eben nicht nachweisen können.

Am besten mal einen Anwalt oder die Verbraucherberatung fragen.


----------



## imperial5 (15 August 2010)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

Zu beiden einer fragen kurz und knackig : nein.
Bei der DVG habe ich in meinem Leben bisher 4 Fahrkarten-Abos gehabt (Das aktuelle Abo eingeschlossen).
Alle Kündigungen erfolgten genauso wie dieses Mal schriftlich, mit Einsendung der Fahrkarte selbst und ohne Einschreiben - zu Problemen wie dieses Mal kam es jedoch noch nie, weshalb es mir paradox erscheint, wieso es jetzt der Fall ist.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 21:27:33 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 21:25:59 ----------

Nachtrag: Eine Kündigungsbestätigung erfolgte immer nach mindestens 3 Wochen.


----------



## Antiscammer (15 August 2010)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

Wenn die Kündigungsbestätigung diesmal nicht gekommen ist, dann hättest Du hier nachhaken müssen.

Ohne diese Bestätigung hast Du keine Möglichkeit, der DVG den Erhalt Deines Kündigungsschreiben nachzuweisen, wenn der Brief nicht per Einschreiben rausging.

Die Briefsendung kann entweder auf dem Postweg verlorengegangen sein, oder es gibt ein internes Problem bei der DVG.
Wie auch immer: ohne den Zustellnachweis hast Du ein Problem.


----------



## MHei (16 August 2010)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

Nur um hier keine falschen Hoffnungen zu wecken: es geht darum, dass diese Firmen in betrügerischer Absicht handeln und nicht darum, eigene Gesetze und Regeln zu schaffen. Wer natürlich keinen Einspruch einlegt gegen Rechnungen oder diese einfach nicht zahlt darf sich dann nicht wundern, wenn solche Mahnungen etc. kommen.

Es geht um die Fälle - und davon gibt es genug - in denen diese Firmen doppelt oder zu Unrecht kassieren wollen.


----------



## RainerRoe (31 März 2011)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

ein seltsamer verein ! mir ging gestern von intrum justitia ein ähnliches schreiben ein. forderung,darlehnsrückzahlung von 2004 von einer readybank ag.ebenfalls keine angaben der summe.da ich kein darlehn aufgenommen habe und mir diese bank völlig unbekannt ist,werde ich mir einen anwalt suchen.kennt jemand ein aus berlin,der gegen intrum j. vorgeht?


----------



## Hippo (31 März 2011)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

Grundsätzlich überflüssig da schon lange (seit 1.1.08 ) verjährt.
Wenn Du magst kannst Du Anzeige wg Betrugsversuch erstatten aber dann reichts an Aktivitäten. Es besteht überhaupt keine Veranlassung sich mit dem Inkassobüro in Verbindung zu setzen.
Einzig wenn die wider Erwarten in einem Anfall von geistiger Umnachtung noch einen echten Mahnbescheid über das Gericht beantragen würden müßtest Du widersprechen


----------



## RainerRoe (31 März 2011)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

danke für die info.hätt ich nicht gedacht.war genervt,jetzt gehts mir besser! macht spass sich auszutauschen.


----------



## Antiscammer (31 März 2011)

*AW: Intrum Justitia Inkasso - Mahnung*

Sollten die allen Ernstes einen Mahnbescheid beantragen: Überleitung ins streitige Verfahren beantragen. Dann kommt es genau zu dem Prozess, den die garantiert gar nicht haben wollen. Denn dann müssen sie ihre Anspruchsgrundlage beweisen. (Und nicht etwa Du musst beweisen, dass es keinen Anspruch gibt.) Das werden sie nicht können. Und deshalb werden sie winseln und Klagerücknahme beantragen und auf die Forderungsberühmung verzichten. Das kostet die dann Gerichtsgebühr und Deine Anwaltskosten.

Daher machen die das auch gar nicht erst.
Vorher aber hast Du keine Rechtspflicht, in Aktion treten zu müssen.

Vorsichtshalber mal in einigen Monaten Selbstauskunft bei der Schufa einholen. Sollte ein Eintrag diesbezüglich vorgenommen worden sein: per Anwalt, evtl. mit einstweiliger Verfügung, den Eintrag entfernen lassen. Bei einer verjährten Forderung kann das Inkassobüro kein "berechtigtes Interesse" gem. § 28a BDSG am Eintrag geltend machen. Daher kann man sich hier mit Rechtsmitteln wehren.


----------



## marco2705 (3 Oktober 2011)

hallo in die runde...

auch ich habe schon mehrfach post von dieser "firma" bekommen, sie jedoch ignoriert (nach dem ich mich hier belesen hatte). diese forderungen seien wohl aus dem jahr 2004 u 2005, jedoch kann ich mit den forderungen an sich nix anfangen. ich bekomme hin u wieder die gleichen briefe und um die weihnachtszeit etc, bietet man sehr komische angebote an die schulden zubegleichen. ich bin bisher darauf wie gesagt nie eingegangen, da ich es für unseriös halte.
nun habe ich aber eine schufa-auskunft angefordert, in der auch diese sache vermerkt ist.
wie gehe ich dagegen vor? sind der schufa solche schwarzen schafe bekannt? werden die einträge vllt ohne anstand gelöscht? wer hat ähnliche erfahrunge?
danke schon mal


----------



## Reducal (3 Oktober 2011)

Wer ist denn das schwarze Schaf? Man kann sich an die Schufa wenden und seine Einwendungen gegen einen fraglichen Eintrag geltend machen. Da du aber nie auf die Forderung eingegangen warst, gilt sie als nicht betstritten und somit ist der Eintrag womöglich zu Recht erfolgt. Nur unbestrittene Forderungen dürfen vermerkt werden. Die Schufa wird dann Intrum fragen, wofür der Eintrag erfolgt ist und du bekommst dann die passende Antwort.


----------



## Teleton (3 Oktober 2011)

Was ist denn genau bei Schufa vermerkt? Ergibt sich daraus nirgends wessen Forderung die Intrum geltend macht? Die kaufen zwar auch Forderungen auf i.d.R. sind es jedoch fremde Forderungen die eingezogen werden.Das ist ein größerer Laden, die haben nicht nur Kunden aus dem Telekommunikationsbereich sondern z.B. auch mehrere Banken.


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Oktober 2011)

Reducal schrieb:


> Da du aber nie auf die Forderung eingegangen warst, gilt sie als nicht betstritten und somit ist der Eintrag womöglich zu Recht erfolgt.



Bei längst verjährten Forderungen liegt ein berechtigtes Interesse am Schufa-Eintrag gem. § 28a BDSG wohl kaum vor. In solchen Fällen halte ich den Eintrag auch bei Nichtbestreiten für rechtswidrig.


----------



## Teleton (4 Oktober 2011)

Ohne zu wissen um was für Forderungen es sich handelt kann man auch die Verjährung nicht beurteilen. 2004/2005 könnte z.B. eine titulierte alte Dialerforderung sein.


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Oktober 2011)

Ja, aber bei titulierten Forderungen hätte er doch vorher Mahnbescheid und Vollstreckungsbescheid kriegen müssen.
Natürlich sollte man das genauer angucken, aber es ist ziemlich sicher nur das übliche verjährte Kasperletheater.


----------

